# Milwaukee v28 Battery Life



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I had the V28 set also, and was very dissatisfied with the performance of the batteries. They do not seem to have a long run time as promised. I also replaced both batteries within a few months, and the charger, all under warranty. The one notable thing about the drill was the awesome torque, but the drill didn't feel right...meaning it just didn't have a good, balanced feel when you use one constantly. The recip saw with the 2 speed feature is a plus as well. For DIY stuff, I think it is probably a great set, but for contractors, it leaves a lot to be desired. I tried a set, and returned to Dewalt.


----------



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

I have found the same thing with the feel of the drill. I used my fathers Makita and that thing fit like a tailor made glove. Don't get me wrong, I want to love my Milwaukee set, but I guess I'm looking for some success stories that the battery will live up to it's hype. Although, hearing all opinions, good and bad is very helpful.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

r62ewa said:


> From my experience so far my circular saw and sawzall eat the battery up pretty quickly. After using my circular saw to make a few cuts, that aren't very long, the battery meter has dropped one or two notches


Both of those tools have a reputation for draining batteries rather quickly compared to drills. My battery meter typically drops a bar or two after some use but I am usually able to finish the task while I got the other battery on the charger. If the battery performance is problematic and seems to be worse than your experience with other brands of similar tools I would bring it to the service center since Milwaukee has a decent warranty for tools and batteries.


----------



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I'm going to keep using the set and monitor what my performance is like over the next little while. Now that I have paid for this set I'm pretty sure I will be keeping it, so far for the tasks I've completed they have proved very strong and perform really well. One thing I did read on a review website for Milwaukee was that you should not use the battery test meter when the battery is on the tool and also to let it sit for approximately a minute after usage to test it. I didn't know this and have been testing it on the tool right after making a cut. I'll see how testing it the proper way turns out after I use my tools next.


----------



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

What are other peoples experiences like with their skill/reciprocating saws in their cordless sets (whatever brand) and how they affect battery life? Does everyone else find these tools generally drain the batteries pretty quickly?


----------



## Coptool (Oct 9, 2008)

The Circular saw kills cordless batteries. I owned a craftsman 18v some time ago I got as part of a kit and the circular saw was a joke. Two cuts and it was mostly drained. From my experience the V28 holds up very well considering. If you are building a deck you are going to need a corded saw, no matter what the brand. The Sawzall holds up really well, I recently used it to demo a bar and got an hour or so from each charge. By the time one battery dies the next was ready.


----------



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

Just an update on my batter life. I used my circular saw today and made several long ripping cuts and some other cuts as well and I did not lose one notch off of my battery life indicator. I am extremely pleased with the way the battery is holding up now as compared to when I was first using it, this could also be attributed to testing it in the correct fashion. Either way I am very pleased.


----------



## losttool (Dec 2, 2008)

How long should the V28 battery hold a charge while not in use? Mine seems to be drained after 2 - 3 weeks when its been stored.


----------



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

They are not supposed to drain at all when not in use. I have to travel for 2 weeks at a time with my work and whenever I return home after my two weeks away my battery life is always the same as when I left it so I don't have any troubles. Did you properly charge it during your first charges and follow the instructions describing this?


----------



## Coptool (Oct 9, 2008)

Lithium Ions batteries are not suppose to have the memory effect like the old NiCd batteries did so in theory it shouldn't matter how you charged them the first few time. (I don't know if that's true but that's what the reps tell us.) Over time you will still loss a charge but it should be good at least a month or more. That I have seen first hand with my V28 batteries, they will sit for weeks at a time no problem. Two weeks is way to fast to have noticeable power loss.


----------



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, Lithium Ion batteries do not have the 'memory affect' of the NiCads, however it still does give instructions for first charging the battery to ensure that all of the cells are the same, and charging instructions to ensure they stay the same. My batteries are the same as yours in that they do not lose any charge at all over 2 weeks. It could be worth looking into that something may be faulty with your batteries if they are draining when stored when they obviously should not be.


----------



## helmetlock (Dec 5, 2008)

*V28 issues*

I have 5 V28 batteries that are now 2 years old. 2 of them are going back under warranty (5 years or 2000 charges). The other three are acting up. I expected more from Millwaukee. My other crew guys are using Ridgid 24v of the same age with no issues.


----------

